# pigeon colours



## LovesPijjies (May 21, 2010)

Just curious why this would be, a throwback to earlier generations?

My pigeons, one all over gold and one brown with white tails have so far produced as offspring

two light brown with dark brown wingbars and white tail

two light brown/gold all over, no white

latest babies, one brown with white tail, but here's the curious thing,the other is jet black.

how did that happen?


----------



## birdofthegauntlet (Jul 10, 2012)

You may want to post this in the Genetics forum area. 
Many of my pairs do this, too. I have no idea what triggers it, I guess it is just the randomness of their passing of genes. One or both birds in your pair is probably heterozygous, meaning he may produce young that do not look like him at all. 
I have a pair that usually produces splashed birds. The hen is a splash, the cock is a cream bar baldhead. The first nestlings they had though were baldheads. One was red and the other was blue, white flights and tail on both. After that they produced splashes and never again a baldhead. Once I did get a solid recessive red, though. Another time I got a white bird with two different colored eyes, one pearl and the other dun.
Another pair I have, a blue grizzle hen and opal bar cock, usually produces blue or chocolate bar birds. Very occasionally I get this:














You can clearly see the opal bars from her father. Her mother, the grizzle, is not nearly that white, though.


----------



## hamza syed (Jun 22, 2012)

it happens same times like birdofthegauntlet they may contain heterogeneous/heterozygous cells


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It would help to post pictures of the parents and offspring so we know exactly what colors are involved...


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

LovesPijjies - Your thread has been moved to Pigeon and Dove Genetics as you should get more responses here.


----------



## birdofthegauntlet (Jul 10, 2012)

What breeds are they, too?


----------



## LovesPijjies (May 21, 2010)

They are Birmingham rollers.I don't have photos yet but i will take some.


----------

